
Ask HN: Places to donate modern computer books to in NYC? - h0h0h0
Hi there,<p>Programmer in Brooklyn here. Looking for places to donate some relatively still modern computer books.  I know I could send stuff to the library, but was wondering if there were any non-profits, schools or even coding academies.  Anywhere a student could make use of them.<p>The topics that are covered run from Java Spring Boot, Javascript Application Design and software skills book for Management and Code design.
======
ihancharou
Would love to get the books for my brother who studies CS. Could meet NYC
downtown. Text or email me from. Check my profile.

------
tmaly
How about the public library

